

Warning Signs for the Likes of Vitaly Borker @ DecorMyEyes - flybrand
http://blog.junonutrition.com/2010/12/vitaly-borker-and-decormyeyes-vs-paul-seelig-and-great-specialty-products-which-is-the-bigger-fraud/

======
flybrand
Our site was at the center of uncovering an individual with similar behavior
this time last year. There are several similarities that may be helpful in
identifying if an online retailer is fraudulent.

